# Later Start Oct. 23



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*With it being a neap tide decided to go later and give the fish time to get on the beach. Hit the water about 3:00 this morning and loaded up at 5:30. Only had time for one stretch and the fish were there.Had 4 around 20 inches and one right at 22. Had several run on me as soon as they hit the light and ended up with 11.* ​


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

nice job thinking about going tonight.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

MMMM Flounder I've been going early 8 to 9 and havn't seen alot of activity. Gigging some fish, but had to work for them. First beach I hit last night had two good fish in about 10 minutes. Fish were constant, either running , too small or stuck . I don't know if it was the late start or just a good night. but early morning produced more fish in less time.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats a nice mess of fish. I got a question, sent a PM


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Bamafan611*

Good looking mess of fish. What time is the fish fry?

Enjoyed the picture, it speaks for it's self. Hope you continue to motivate the rest of us.


----------

